# Vorrei chiederle se lei potrebbe



## 2821ic

Ciao a tutti..vi chiedo un piacere..come si dice in inglese:
"Vorrei chiederle se lei potrebbe..."
grazie


----------



## _forumuser_

I would like to ask you if you could ..... potesse

I would like to ask you if you would .... potrebbe


----------



## Saoul

Ciao 2821ic,

benvenuto a WRF. 

Direi "I would like to ask you if you might/could/would be able" a seconda di cosa vuoi chiedere.
Aspetta i madrelingua. 

EDIT: Sorry FU incrocio in zona Cesarini!


----------



## Jamila

Hi 282ic!

Penso:

I'd like to ask if you could...

La costruzione della frase comunque mi sembra un po' strana in italiano...


edit: I'm always late   sigh


----------



## 2821ic

Grazie....


----------



## Roo Boy

_forumuser_ said:


> I would like to ask you if you could ..... potesse
> 
> I would like to ask you if you would .... potrebbe



Potesse is the imperfect subjunctive so wouldn't

"Vorrei chiederle se lei potesse....." mean

I would like to ask you whether you were able to...."



Jamila said:


> Hi 282ic!
> 
> Penso:
> 
> I'd like to ask if you could...
> 
> La costruzione della frase comunque mi sembra un po' strana in italiano...
> 
> 
> edit: I'm always late   sigh



Allora, come la diresti tu?


----------



## Jamila

Roo Boy said:


> Allora, come la diresti tu?


 

Vorrei chiederle se può essere così gentile da fornirmi un qualche tipo di contesto.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> I would like to ask you if you could ..... potesse
> 
> I would like to ask you if you would .... potrebbe



Confused.com.........

I thought potere in the conditional was "could"


----------



## Machin3

2821ic said:


> Ciao a tutti..vi chiedo un piacere..come si dice in inglese:
> "Vorrei chiederle se lei potrebbe..."



Come si fa a tradurre in inglese una cosa che in italiano è sbagliata???

Questo è un errore grammaticale grave, il condizionale non va mai in una frase ipotetica, ci vuole il congiuntivo!

"vorrei chiederle se lei potesse" -> "i'd like to ask you if you could..."

Ciao!
Paolo


----------



## Saimon

Machin3 said:


> Come si fa a tradurre in inglese una cosa che in italiano è sbagliata???
> 
> Questo è un errore grammaticale grave, il condizionale non va mai in una frase ipotetica, ci vuole il congiuntivo!
> 
> "vorrei chiederle se lei potesse" -> "i'd like to ask you if you could..."
> 
> Ciao!
> Paolo


 
Il congiuntivo esiste in inglese, però non è facile da riconoscere dato che ci sono pochissime forme del verbo. Poteva, potesse e potrebbe si possono tradurre come "could".


----------



## Machin3

Saimon said:


> Il congiuntivo esiste in inglese, però non è facile da riconoscere dato che ci sono pochissime forme del verbo.



Mi riferivo alla frase in italiano, che è semplicemente sbagliata. E tradurre una cosa sbagliata in un'altra lingua non so che senso possa avere...

Paolo


----------



## infinite sadness

Machin3 said:


> Come si fa a tradurre in inglese una cosa che in italiano è sbagliata???
> 
> Questo è un errore grammaticale grave, il condizionale non va mai in una frase ipotetica, ci vuole il congiuntivo!
> 
> "vorrei chiederle se lei potesse" -> "i'd like to ask you if you could..."
> 
> Ciao!
> Paolo


A me non pare errore grammaticale: nelle frasi interrogative indirette ci vuole il condizionale. Piuttosto mi sembra sovrabbondante la ripetizione del lei. Io direi: vorrei chiederle se potrebbe...


----------



## ElaineG

Roo Boy said:


> Potesse is the imperfect subjunctive so wouldn't
> 
> "Vorrei chiederle se lei potesse....." mean
> 
> I would like to ask you whether you were able to...."


 
It's just a polite way to ask someone to do something, don't get hung up on matching the tenses.

I would like to ask you if you could/would

I wanted to ask you [looks past, but is just a polite form in English] if you could/would


----------



## FireFox86

argh! 
Ma dove l'hai letta quella cosa del condizionale nelle interrogative indirette???
L'unico condizionale che può esserci è il "vorrei" all'inizio!
Quella frase é un errore blu 

Detto questo, elaine ha già detto tutto 

P.S. Comunque suona molto meglio "Sarebbe così gentile da dirmi se può..."


----------



## _forumuser_

FireFox86 said:


> argh!
> Ma dove l'hai letta quella cosa del condizionale nelle interrogative indirette???
> L'unico condizionale che può esserci è il "vorrei" all'inizio!
> Quella frase é un errore blu
> 
> Detto questo, elaine ha già detto tutto
> 
> P.S. Comunque suona molto meglio "Sarebbe così gentile da dirmi se può..."


 
Non e' cosi' semplice come sembra.

Diretta: 

Potrebbe andarci al posto mio? 

Indiretta:

Vorrei chiederle se potesse andarci ... mmm, non suona cosi' bene come il libro di grammatica ci autorizzerebbe a pensare. 

Vorrei chiederle se potrebbe andarci.... non suona cosi' male come il libro di grammatica ci indurrebbe a pensare. 

Altri esempi: "vorrei chiederle se mi darebbe un passaggio". A me sembra abbastanza comune.

Certo possiamo cambiare struttura. Chiederle di andarci. Ma a cosa ci troviamo di fronte?


----------



## infinite sadness

_forumuser_ said:


> Vorrei chiederle se potrebbe andarci.... non suona cosi' male come il libro di grammatica ci indurrebbe a pensare.
> 
> Altri esempi: "vorrei chiederle se mi darebbe un passaggio". A me sembra abbastanza comune.


Non è solo abbastanza comune, io direi che è anche la forma grammaticalmente più corretta: "vorrei chiederle se potrebbe aiutarmi a... (fare qlc, ecc...)".


----------



## infinite sadness

ElaineG said:


> It's just a polite way to ask someone to do something, don't get hung up on matching the tenses.
> 
> I would like to ask you if you could/would
> 
> I wanted to ask you [looks past, but is just a polite form in English] if you could/would



 Anche in italiano in questi casi è normalmente usato il passato.
Esempio: "Volevo chiedere se poteva aiutarmi a sostituire la ruota della macchina".


----------



## LGGirl

Scusate se ho capito male ma com'e' scritto..."chiederle" indica a lei, cio'e' "her" non a Lei "you" (formale).  Bisogna mettere la L maiuscola. Secondo come e' scritto io direi "I would like to ask her if she could..."


----------



## infinite sadness

No, because we often use to say "lei" to indicate "you".


----------



## _forumuser_

LGGirl said:


> Scusate se ho capito male ma com'e' scritto..."chiederle" indica a lei, cio'e' "her" non a Lei "you" (formale). Bisogna mettere la L maiuscola. Secondo come e' scritto io direi "I would like to ask her if she could..."


 
Capitalizing pronouns addressing others is just a marketing technique used in promotional mail or an embellishment limited to formal invitation cards. Don't use capitals or expect to find them in every circumstance. Their usage is very limited.


----------



## LGGirl

Scusa.  Puo' darsi che sia cambiato come si scrive adesso.  Ero studentessa a Firenze per tre anni e mi dicevono sempre di scrivere Lei con la L maiuscola.


----------



## _forumuser_

LGGirl said:


> Scusa. Puo' darsi che sia cambiato come si scrive adesso. Ero studentessa a Firenze per tre anni e mi dicevono sempre di scrivere Lei con la L maiuscola.


 
No need to apologize.  People might well have different opinions on the subject. But in general it is safer not to expect to find pronouns capitalized.


----------



## infinite sadness

LGGirl said:


> Scusa.  Puo' darsi che sia cambiato come si scrive adesso.  Ero studentessa a Firenze per tre anni e mi dicevono sempre di scrivere Lei con la L maiuscola.


Probabilmente ciò era fatto a scopo didattico, ma nel linguaggio comune è alquanto inusuale l'uso della L maiuscola in casi del genere.


----------



## LGGirl

Thanks for the update. Still, it seems like it would get a bit confusing.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

FireFox86 said:


> argh!
> Ma dove l'hai letta quella cosa del condizionale nelle interrogative indirette???
> L'unico condizionale che può esserci è il "vorrei" all'inizio!
> Quella frase é un errore blu
> 
> Detto questo, elaine ha già detto tutto
> 
> P.S. Comunque suona molto meglio "Sarebbe così gentile da dirmi se può..."




Concordo: "vorrei chiederle se lei potrebbe" secondo me è sbagliato, pur essendo un errore così comune da sembrare corretto a molti di noi.
Anche se non volessimo essere molto pignoli sulla grammatica italiana, un errore del genere si trasferisce poi nella traduzione in inglese.


----------



## _forumuser_

Ciao Paul!  Pero' converrai con noi che "Vorrei chiederle se potesse" non e' proprio bellino. Senza modestia perche' non c'e' proprio nulla di cui andare fieri, io non sbaglio mai un congiuntivo neanche a provarci, ma questo non mi suona benissimo. Credo che il segreto sia nel trattare potrebbe non come condizionale usato impropriamente al posto del congiuntivo, ma come forma gentile (dubitativa) del presente indicativo:

Vorrei chiederle se *puo'* accompagnarmi > Vorrei chiederle se *potrebbe* accompagnarmi.

Ma poi francamente...


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me, nelle frasi interrogative indirette costruite col se, l'uso del condizionale è la regola, mentre invece l'uso del congiuntivo costituisce errore grammaticale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_forumuser_ said:


> Ciao Paul!  Pero' converrai con noi che "Vorrei chiederle se potesse" non e' proprio bellino. Senza modestia perche' non c'e' proprio nulla di cui andare fieri, io non sbaglio mai un congiuntivo neanche a provarci, ma questo non mi suona benissimo. Credo che il segreto sia nel trattare potrebbe non come condizionale usato impropriamente al posto del congiuntivo, ma come forma gentile (dubitativa) del presente indicativo:
> 
> Vorrei chiederle se *puo'* accompagnarmi > Vorrei chiederle se *potrebbe* accompagnarmi.
> 
> Ma poi francamente...



A livello di "suona bene" concordo con te e basterebbe levare dai piedi quel "se" per risolvere il problema: "vorrei chiederle: mi potrebbe accompagnare?".
Però ammetterai che anche "*gli* pneumatici" suona male, mentre "*i *pneumatici" pur essendo sbagliato sembra molto più naturale.
Non che io mi fidi ciecamente di Wiki, ma anche loro dicono che:

http://it.wikibooks.org/wiki/Corso_di_italiano/Grammatica/Il_periodo_ipotetico


----------



## Paulfromitaly

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me, nelle frasi interrogative indirette costruite col se, l'uso del condizionale è la regola, mentre invece l'uso del congiuntivo costituisce errore grammaticale.



Trovami un testo affidabile che lo confermi e io cambio idea..


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Confermo quanto affermato da Paul. 
Nelle condizionali indipendenti introdotte sa se l'abituale corrispondenza dei tempi è la seguente:

Pròtasi --> congiuntivo imperfetto Apòdosi --> condizionale presente
----> congiuntivo trapassato -----> condizionale passato
----> congiuntivo trapassato -----> condizionale presente

*Vorrei chiederle* (apodosi) *se potesse* (protasi)
(prop. reggente).................. (sub.)


----------



## infinite sadness

Quello che dite voi va bene quando la frase dipendente è ipotetica con significato ipotetico (vorrei, se potessi), ma quando la frase dipendente è interrogativa la regola è il condizionale.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

infinite sadness said:


> Quello che dite voi va bene quando la frase dipendente è ipotetica con significato ipotetico (vorrei, se potessi), ma quando la frase dipendente è interrogativa la regola è il condizionale.


 
L'unica possibilità di renderla interrogativa è quella proposta da Paul, cioè rendere le due proposizioni entrambi reggenti, ma se la seconda proposizione è introdotta dal "se" è, ovviamente, una subordinata e si adegua alle regole citate.



Paulfromitaly said:


> "vorrei chiederle: mi potrebbe accompagnare?"


----------



## infinite sadness

I don't agree. 
It do not import: everyone will remain of his opinion.


----------



## Roo Boy

Roo Boy said:


> Potesse is the imperfect subjunctive so wouldn't
> 
> "Vorrei chiederle se lei potesse....." mean
> 
> I would like to ask you whether you were able to...."



In English, the expression  "I would like to ask you whether you were able to...." has a present or future connotation even though "you were able to" is past tense.

Is this the same in Italian? ie.  "Vorrei chiederle se lei potesse....."

Could you also use the present subjunctive in this context?
ie. "Vorrei chiederle se lei possa....."
...and if so, how would this change the meaning of the sentence?


----------



## infinite sadness

"Vorrei chiederle se possa" is certainly wrong.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Roo Boy said:


> In English, the expression  "I would like to ask you whether you were able to...." has a present or future connotation even though "you were able to" is past tense.
> 
> Is this the same in Italian? ie.  "Vorrei chiederle se lei potesse....." *yes, same present-future meaning*
> 
> Could you also use the present subjunctive in this context?
> ie. "Vorrei chiederle se lei possa....."
> ...and if so, how would this change the meaning of the sentence?


----------

